# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن >  بانك xml

## fafa_na

سلام
بچه ها بد گير افتادم.خودم نميدونم دقيقا چي ميخوام.
ولي ببينيد ميتونيد كمكم كنيد.
من ميخوام يه فرم براي يه آدم گنگ درس كنم كه اصلا با نرم افزارهاي برنامه نويسي كار نكرده.قضيه از اين قرار كه ميخوام يه برنامه بنويسم كه تعدادي فيلد را ( تعداد و نوعشم مشخص نيست) بگيره و براي آن پايگاه داده و جدول ايجاد كرده و سپس بعد از ورود اين اطلاعات از اين جدول خروجي xml  بگيره.
من كه بدجور توش موندم.خواهشا هر كس ميتونه موضوع را برام مشخص تر كنه كمك كنه.
من ميدونم كه دستي ميشه بانك و جدول ايجاد و از آن خروجي (مثل امكانات myadminphpدر wamp)گرفت ولي همه اين كار ها بايد با دستورات و بدون دخالت انجام بشه.
من دستورات ايجاد پايگاه داده واتصال به آن و ساخت  جداول و خروجي xml  گرفتن از آن را ميخوام.
ممنوووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووون

----------


## Alirezanet

خوب ساده ترین راهت استفاده از xmlTextWriter هستش ... 
البته من نمیدونم با چه زبونی میخوای این کارارو انجام بدی ... 
چیزی که بالا نوشتم رو سرچ کن شاید به نتیجه برسی اگه نرسیدی بگو شاید بتونم بیشتر کمک کنم.

----------


## fafa_na

سلام
خوبيد؟من برنامه اي كه گفتيد را دانلود كردم ولي اصلا كار كردن با اون را بلد نيستم.من ميخوام با زبان پي اچ پي فرم ورود اطلاعات را بسازم.
در واقع فقط ميخوام در آخر خروجي بانك من xml باشه.
بي نهايت تشكر ميكنم

----------


## fafa_na

يعني دستور خاصي براي import,exportگرفتن وجود نداره :گریه:  :گریه:

----------


## Alirezanet

من نمیدونم توی php بشه از فضاهای نامی xml استفاده کرد یا نه ... 
در کل xml یه زبان نشانه گذاریه که با بقیه زبان ها تکمیل میشه و به خودیه خود کاری انجام نمیده ... اونی هم که گفتم برنامه نبود یکی از راحت ترین فضاهای نامی بود ... 
اگه برنامه ای میخوای که مستقیما بتونی فایل xml رو ویرایش یا ایجاد کنی ... میتونی از xml Notepad 2007 استفاده کنی ... یه سرچ کنی راحت پیداش میکنی توی همین فروم هم هست .... 
موفق باشی

----------

